# brake groan



## iwannavr6 (Nov 5, 2002)

I noticed a slight groan from the driver's side rear while braking on my 04 GTI VR6. It is a low groan, and seems to be consistent with the rolling wheel- ie like when you have a nail in the tire and you hear it with each wheel revolution. It only groans while braking.

Car has 78k on it and did new brakes at 61k- Mintex redbox pads and resurfaced OEM rotors. Searching seems to indicate it may be caliper on its way out. 

Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## iwannavr6 (Nov 5, 2002)

ttt, anyone have an idea?


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you sure the E-Brake is fully engaging/disengaging


----------



## iwannavr6 (Nov 5, 2002)

If the E brake wasn't disengaging, wouldn't I notice the groaning all the time, not only when braking? I will have to check it.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

iwannavr6 said:


> If the E brake wasn't disengaging, wouldn't I notice the groaning all the time, not only when braking? I will have to check it.


Its worth checking it out, When mine was rubbing it made groaning when just slight movements.

Did you grease the slide pins when you did the brake job?


----------



## iwannavr6 (Nov 5, 2002)

I didn't do it, my mechanic did. I'd venture to guess that he didn't lube them. Are the slide pins something I can remove and grease without a ton of disassembly (which I would likely screw up?


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

iwannavr6 said:


> I didn't do it, my mechanic did. I'd venture to guess that he didn't lube them. Are the slide pins something I can remove and grease without a ton of disassembly (which I would likely screw up?



They are the pins that hold the caliper to the bracket. It is a pretty simple job, just remove it, apply some grease and then put it back. 
http://www.zeckhausen.com/images/brake_install/BMW/E39/Movit/rear/06t_SlidePins.jpg
Similar to this, and these are the slide pins.
http://volvospeed.com/Pics/repairpics/2004pics/step4s40r.jpg


----------



## iwannavr6 (Nov 5, 2002)

Excellent, I will do this over the weekend. Thanks a lot for your help Eurosport.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

iwannavr6 said:


> Excellent, I will do this over the weekend. Thanks a lot for your help Eurosport.


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2006)

Did you ever get around to this? I'm curious if greasing the pins fixed it or not as my MK4 is doing the same thing...


----------



## iwannavr6 (Nov 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Did you ever get around to this? I'm curious if greasing the pins fixed it or not as my MK4 is doing the same thing...


I did- spoke to my mechanic and he did grease the pins when he did the brakes 16k ago, so we crossed that off the list. He wasn't sure what it was so I had him cut both rear rotors to start and that eliminated the groan. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2006)

Gotcha, thanks! :thumbup:


----------

